# Milking a 3 nippled goat?



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

So I just bought a ND doe that is pregnant for the first time. She was really shy when I went to pick her up, plus she was muddy and hairy, so I didn't get to look her over as much as I should have. 

Today I realized that she has 3 nipples, or rather 2 and a half. She has a nipple about the size of a small finger to the first joint growing out of one of her other nipples. Will I be able to milk her? The lady who sold her to me didn't mention it, what would you do in this situation?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you notice wether this extra teat has an orifice? If it does, milking her can be a trial but it is possible, you'll just need to be avoiding the stream that comes from that extra teat. If there is no orifice then the extra teat won't interfere with milking. I will suggest that ANY bucklings she has be banded and please check the doe kids as well...if they show the double teat too, I would not breed them.

Also, either the breeder did not notice this defect or she just did not say a thing about it. Sorry, it really burns me that something like this goes "un noticed"...I for one notice EVERY detail about my goats and am very up front about any imperfections with kids.


----------



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

I was thinking about asking to return her and get my money back. I did pay quite a bit for her, and although I had thought I might end up eating any kids, I'm upset that that seems to be my only responsible option.....

She's really skittish and I don't want to upset her too much by poking around. She is due in 3 weeks, and I thought the less stress the better. 

I did find out after I bought her, that her half sister (same age) prolapsed pretty severely, and has had to be stitched up until kidding. I don't know if that kind of thing runs in families, but with the extra nipple too......

What would you all do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry you are dealing with this....totally not your fault nor should have to deal with it :hug: 

If this was a recent purchase I would definatly be asking for a refund. If you choose to "call out " the breeder on the defect make sure she knows why. Some just don't have a clue...or don't care to :sigh: 

Prolapses generally are not genetic, the teat factor is though.....and even though the kids will likely go to freezer camp, it would be nice to have other options as to their future...the teat thing totally takes that away unless they are pets only.


----------



## grammy-g (Apr 18, 2013)

Should I buy a month old LaMancha kid that has a 3rd teat w/out an orifice since I am only interested in milking for my family? She will cost $125.00 since she's defected.


----------



## grammy-g (Apr 18, 2013)

Should I purchase a month old female kid w/a 3rd teat for $125.00? I am only interested in milking for my family.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

grammy-g said:


> Should I purchase a month old female kid w/a 3rd teat for $125.00? I am only interested in milking for my family.


The only thing id have a problem with is when breeding you dont want that passed down incase one wants to show an off spring. 
Persionally id pass and buy a better one 

Oh and if its your first time having a milk goat. Id butly an older one thats calm on the stand and already in milk so shed be used to it at the time.
Just my opinion
show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## MrKamir (Nov 2, 2009)

I raise Nigerian Dwarfs and never seen this. I have seen this with certain meat goats. Is she a mix or pure nigerian? With all the hair you mentioned, I'm wondering if she is part silkie which sometimes have the 3 teats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'd say hair is probably the time of year, mine are just now shedding out. As for seeing it in Nigi's I actually know someone with a buck she just noticed had one also. He came from well known lines and she has used him as a sire, she did contact the breeders and they had no idea (I don't know if they just didn't check being a buck & or not seeing it in their lines before). She has since banded any bucks out of him and sold him as a family milker. Although, non of his kids or grandkids so far have shown it. So it's there just not as prevalent as in Boers for example. JMO


----------



## grammy-g (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks alot, this is my first.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

grammy-g said:


> Thanks alot, this is my first.


Yeah me too, for dairys


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

IMO..For a family milker there is no reason not to get her..as long as her third teat is not in the way of milking. What some may not realize is how many sneaky breeders snip that third tip or tie them off with fishing string at birth..the new owner is unaware....but the trait is passed on just the same. When you breed her..Breed up..find a buck with out standing genetics and perfect teats..
If you love her look...she is in good health...she will be a family milker,( not show) I say go for it..: )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

grammy-g said:


> Should I purchase a month old female kid w/a 3rd teat for $125.00? I am only interested in milking for my family.


 Geeze grammy-g where are you? In a month you could have your choice of any of the 3 yearling does I have, already in milk, with a wethered freind for $125.00.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Iceblink said:


> I was thinking about asking to return her and get my money back. I did pay quite a bit for her, and although I had thought I might end up eating any kids, I'm upset that that seems to be my only responsible option.....
> 
> She's really skittish and I don't want to upset her too much by poking around. She is due in 3 weeks, and I thought the less stress the better.
> 
> ...


Unless you are really attached to her, I would call the breeder and either get your money back, or maybe get a doe from a different line. 
Maybe someday you would want to breed her again, but since extra teats are genetic, you really shouldn't continue this genetic line. (This is just my opinion)


----------

